# Stained glass and other things!



## strollingbones

Hello,

I do stained glass.  I have been doing it for about 2 years now.  So I am a relative newbie to it.

Below are some of the pieces i have done.

I would love to discuss arts and crafts with others?  What do you do and why?


----------



## editec

I make great illustrated books of the past available to people on line for free, as well as make translations of those books in 33 different languages also freely available online.

Why?

Because, I decided in '96 that such a task was doable, that it was relatively cheap for me to do (I had money back then) and if I did all the work myself to show people that it could be done, eventually people would join me in the library and literature project.

I am one of those rare people who doesn't think he's really an artist so all I can do is make it possible for art to flourish.


----------



## strollingbones

i would love to see your work.

i think the craftsman part of stained glass is the most of it...cutting...foiling etc....but the artisitic part does come in....patterns and the selection of glass...so we do fall into both fields..


----------



## PackMule

strollingbones said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do stained glass.  I have been doing it for about 2 years now.  So I am a relative newbie to it.
> 
> Below are some of the pieces i have done.
> 
> I would love to discuss arts and crafts with others?  What do you do and why?



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Below are some of the pieces i have done. { Nice work (ART).}
I Have two pains of glass, I want to replace with Stained Glass Art!
in my Living Room! Below the visible beamed ceiling. has a 3" wood separator between them. 6' Wide X 4' to 3', ( about a 12 Deg. Taper.) High ( "Approx.")
I was thinking of a Butterfly & Blue Bird in them.   Please Work with me on this...


----------



## strollingbones

my only concern is the size of the panels....over a 2 ft panel you will need re inforcement...assuming you are doing tiffany....are you doing tiffany or leaded?  i have only done tiffany....and the biggest piece i have worked on with a friend was maybe 4' by 3 ' and we did a re inforcement.

are you talking about the type of blue bird on tats?


----------



## PackMule

strollingbones said:


> my only concern is the size of the panels....over a 2 ft panel you will need re inforcement...assuming you are doing tiffany....are you doing tiffany or leaded?  i have only done tiffany....and the biggest piece i have worked on with a friend was maybe 4' by 3 ' and we did a re inforcement.
> 
> are you talking about the type of blue bird on tats?


------------------------------------------------------------------------

I Thought Leaded would be best...   Blue bird Patterns I haven't found yet.


----------



## strollingbones

leaded is best for large pieces....i just do tiffany with the reinforcement.....i would do the tat bluebird..its really nice and colorful...that is a large piece for just a butterfly and bluebird.


----------



## editec

strollingbones said:


> i would love to see your work.
> 
> i think the craftsman part of stained glass is the most of it...cutting...foiling etc....but the artisitic part does come in....patterns and the selection of glass...so we do fall into both fields..


 
Google up "children's books online" you'll find the Rosetta Project easily enough.

We think its about 30,000 html pages long now, including translations.


----------



## strollingbones

i did and found a wonderful website....the work yall are doing is unbelievable.


----------



## editec

strollingbones said:


> i did and found a wonderful website....the work yall are doing is unbelievable.


 
When you get a chance go check out where our volunteers are coming from.  There's a link leading to that list on the homepage, FYI.

Hundreds and hundreds of people from all over the globe have contributed their labor to make that site possible.

When I founded this organziation, people laughed at me.  

And when I say people, I mean people who actually like know me personally, laughed at me and told me it would never work.

I worked on developing this organzation for five years before I found a single person who understood the potential of the concept, and began working on it full time like I did for thousands and thousands of hours.  

Nobody's laughing anymore...except of course for the other "charities" which take my labor and call it their own.

They're laughing now, but assuming I can ever get off my ass to go after them legally, they might not laugh so hard when the courts start charging them for every page and every image they've pirated and are currently calling their own. (and _charging people_ to read or download, too!)


----------



## CSM

I have many hobbies but the one I pratice the most (currently) is jewelry making and fabricating chain mail armor. I also do some calligraphy and oil painting with a few pen and ink drawings thrown in.


----------



## strollingbones

okay yall...i got this subforum started so we can discuss what we do...i would love to see yall start your own threads in here....

ed i did look at the volunteers i was amazed a the scope of the project...


csm i would love to see the pics of your work?  come on you guys...post pics and start threads....i think we may have a lot of hidden talent out there.


----------



## AVG-JOE

strollingbones said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do stained glass.  I have been doing it for about 2 years now.  So I am a relative newbie to it.
> 
> Below are some of the pieces i have done.
> 
> I would love to discuss arts and crafts with others?  What do you do and why?



Nice work, 'Bones!  I enjoy working with wood, but would be reluctant to call it 'art'.

-Joe


----------



## strollingbones

joe we call that crafts.....come on....post pics...i think woodworking can be very beautiful.  as i stated most of stained glass is craft...but the selection of glass can be very artistic ... as can the selections of wood.


----------



## PackMule

editec said:


> Google up "children's books online" you'll find the Rosetta Project easily enough.
> 
> We think its about 30,000 html pages long now, including translations.[/QUOTE-------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I Searched -- Stained Glass Art -- WOW!


----------



## MrJim

strollingbones said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do stained glass.  I have been doing it for about 2 years now.  So I am a relative newbie to it.
> 
> Below are some of the pieces i have done.
> 
> I would love to discuss arts and crafts with others?  What do you do and why?



  That's nice work. There should be a market for that. Are you selling any?


----------



## strollingbones

i have sold a bit..its a tough market....you cant charge for what you have in it...each piece of glass is touched...6 or more times...before the project is finished....plus i dont do stuff to market....i do stuff i like...the angels and butterflies were commerical projects..the cheshire cat...is not for sale...of course copyright laws prevent that....i do it for myself more than anything...when you are working with glass you dont think of your problems..i guess it works that way with all arts...or crafts


----------



## MrJim

strollingbones said:


> joe we call that crafts.....come on....post pics...i think woodworking can be very beautiful.  as i stated most of stained glass is craft...but the selection of glass can be very artistic ... as can the selections of wood.



HA!! That reminds me. My kid sent this pic of the only wood carving I've ever done. It was at least 40 years ago and I don't even remember doing it.


----------



## strollingbones

o i wished i could do that...carve wood....my secret ambition.....to be a carve of logs and make bears and all....there are some really great artist in this area that do that...i will try to find some pics of their work...


----------



## strollingbones

the roths are considered top artists in this area and this type of art.


----------



## strollingbones

*headbanging* it wont upload...i will try later....google....skip roth...chainsaw art


----------



## Cecilie1200

Let's see, what do I do in the world of arts and crafts?

I draw, usually in black and white, and plan to take classes in oil and acrylic painting when I have time.  I crochet, embroider, and cross-stitch.  I sew, which is a necessity if one is involved in medieval recreation groups, as I am.  It's also been darned helpful since I got pregnant.  I make beaded and chainmail jewelry.  And I sing, play the flute, and storytell with the Society for Creative Anachronism.  I plan to learn to play the psaltery, because I need an instrument I can play while I sing, and my fingers are too stubby for the guitar.

Oh, I'm also writing a paranormal romance novel.

My problem is that I've always been good at too many things to ever focus on just one of them long enough to be really great.  ::sigh::


----------



## strollingbones

post your work...we would love to see pics....thanks


----------



## editec

I tried doing stained glass, but I had to quit.

A sports injury to my neck makes it impossible for me to look down for very long and so all kinds of crafts requiring that sort of close work are impossible for me, now.

Should you ever visit editec here in Maine, Stroll, I'll show you a Tiffany Stained Glass Church Window that'll knock your artistic socks off.

Ironically it sits in a church that had been long abandoned which has recently been rented by a fundamentalist congregation.

I wonder if they really understand that they get to enjoy one the world's most masterfully rendered stain glass windows?

I rather doubt it. Their esthetic sensibilities aren't exactly obvious.

For example, that church is one of those classical New England designs. 

It sits on a small hill with trees planted around it which frames it beautfully, showing off its architecture.

So what did the recent renters do to it?

They placed a doublewide next to that church totally screwing up the beauty of the setting, thus destroying the obviously well thought out impression that church was supposed to convey.

Some people truly are souless when it comes to esthetics, I think.

Nice people but completely clueless.


----------



## RodISHI

Nice work Strollingbones.

Fine oil paint, sculpture, ect... here. Not sure how to put pictures up here. A few pieces that were featured in a Peak oil special edition deally from Gallery Front. A page online.


----------



## strollingbones

o very nice....i love that fish


----------



## RodISHI

strollingbones said:


> o very nice....i love that fish


Thank you. I made enough to do a life size like aquarium. My mom decided she liked them to well to let them go. She mounted them in her new house permantly on the bathroom walls. As soon as I can get the kiln going again I'll start a new life size aquarium project.

I need about three hundred pounds of beeswax. I want to try a brass casting of something i have had in my head for years on my next round of projects.


----------

